# JavaFX KoordinatenSystem



## Linda1999 (14. Sep 2017)

Hi, ich hab da mal eine Frage.
Wie schaffe ich es, ein KoordinatenSystem in JavaFX zu machen, indem man Zeichnen kann. Mit zeichnen meine ich zum Beispiel ein Quadrat oder Dreieck.
Ich habe schon etliches versucht. Zum Beispiel das Hier:
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24005247/draw-cartesian-plane-graphi-with-canvas-in-javafx
Es funktioniert ja toll, aber naja, "zeichnen" kann man darin nicht gut, weil ich lieber was will, wo man einfach Punkte angeben kann. Ich dachte auch an einen LineChart. Aber bei diesem Verbindet sich nicht Punkt für Punkt, sondern irgendwie anders, es funktioniert nicht. Kann mir bitte wer helfen??? Ist es überhaupt möglich? Danke!!


----------



## dzim (15. Sep 2017)

Also Canvas ist halt das Low-Level-zeichnen-Ding. Wenn du zeichnen möchtest, kommst du da nicht drum herum.
Aber: Du kannst natürlich auch auf *Pane* (oder *StackPane*, aber Achtung - die Koordinaten 0,0 sind hier in der Mitte!) mit JavaFX-Shapes in einer SVG-ähnlichen Struktur arbeiten (MoveTo, LineTo, ArcTo, Rectangle, Circle, ...). Damit kannst du vielleicht auch einiges erreichen. Vorteil wäre: Canvas muss nach Grössenänderung neu gezeichnet werden, bei Shapes kannst du Binding nutzen und die Koordinaten der Eckpunkte an die Grösse des Panes binden.
Beides in gewisserweise frickelig, aber beides valide, finde ich. Nur die Shapes würden für die meisten Sacehn wahrscheinlich bereits genügen.

Kurzum: Probieren, was die besser liegt, aber eine der beiden Varianten wirst du verwenden müssen!


----------

